# ADA 60p - Where to get in GTA



## thezenmaestro (Jul 6, 2018)

When I migrated to this country, few months ago, I thought I'll give a pause to my planted tank hobby for a year or so. Well, I couldn't wait for too long so got got this 10G starter tank from pet-smart. I intend to keep everything low tech (for the time being) and would want to scale up gradually. 

The Top-fin tank is kinda okay and doesn't give enough room to add a new light (already have Current USA Freshwater Pro Plus and Finnex Ray 2 with me). Besides, I miss the rimless feel a lot. Since I don't want to keep spending money on random things (like the 60 I wasted on the Top Fin), I want to go ahead with the ADA 60p straight. Don't prefer a bigger tank.

Couldn't locate any online shop which sells ADA (or something similarly graded) rimless tanks. Any pointers about the source and pricing?

TLDR: Where can I get ADA 60p and at what price, in GTA?


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Check out Angelfins.ca I’m pretty sure they carry Ada tanks. Big als also carries a rimless tanks now too. Also there are fireaqua tanks that are really nice, you’ll find them in the Markhamn/ Scarborough area fish stores


----------

